# Surprising range of shape and sizes of folders



## HJ (16 Jul 2007)

Folding bikes come in a surprising range of shape and sizes, you can get folding 700c road bikes and 26" wheeled folding mountain bikes, check out foldingbikes.co.uk for more information.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jul 2007)

Its because the riders are different shapes?

On my Brompton, I cannot use anyting wide on the rack as my heels clip.

On the Airnimal I can use panniers.

Equally the Strida is not ideal for my height.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jul 2007)

They're also aimed at different markets. Take the Brompton and the Airnimal, f'rinstance. You can fold a Brommie to a neat, non-oily compact cube in no time flat and stuff it on a luggage rack on a train. An Airnimal can go into a standard (ish) size case for plane travel, and is a fully raceable bike. Try racing on a Brompton, or folding an Airnimal inside 15 seconds and you'll be disappointed.

This is in no way to criticise either of them - they're both superb at what they do, but they're designed with very different aims in mind. Same for most folders.


----------



## palinurus (17 Jul 2007)

TheDoctor said:


> Try racing on a Brompton



Quite, I had some guy come past me on the commute the other day on a Carrera vanquish. I was sweating cobs to try and hold his wheel (gave up as soon as the road started uphill). Normally I never see anyone on my way home, take the Brompton for one day only..


----------



## HJ (20 Jul 2007)

TheDoctor said:


> This is in no way to criticise either of them - they're both superb at what they do, but they're designed with very different aims in mind. Same for most folders.



Don't get me wrong I wasn't criticising folder, just trying to get a thread started.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jul 2007)

Quite so. Most bikes are horses for courses, folders especially so.:?:

Not having too much luck getting a thread going though. Do we need to get some pictures of women in lycra?


----------



## Yorkshireman (28 Jul 2007)

Interesting article comparing various folders (Birdy Touring, Moulton Esprit, Airnimal Chameleon and a Thorn Nomad fitted with S+S couplings) in the latest copy of Cycle if anyone knows a CTC member who would loan them a copy ...


----------



## urbanfatboy (6 Aug 2007)

Anyone want to buy this one?
Folding Racing Shopper


----------



## Si (10 Aug 2007)

Yorkshireman said:


> Interesting article comparing various folders (Birdy Touring, Moulton Esprit, Airnimal Chameleon and a Thorn Nomad fitted with S+S couplings) in the latest copy of Cycle if anyone knows a CTC member who would loan them a copy ...



I wasn't overly impressed with the review. The problem with bike tests generally - if the bike is on loan to the tester then they don't get to know it properly and don't get the best out of it. This is doubly so when the bikes are that bit further away from the norm. Plus it would have helped if the same person had tested all the bikes - would have made for a better comparison.


----------

